# Took a stab at making my first knife



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get the headline haha made me laugh.

Anyways iv tried before, never really impressed myself much.

Here is my latest try. I kinda like it but see so much room for improvement. This one is likely going to go to my pile of failures. I'm not sure how the heck people do this. 

My only problem is how thick it is, about a 1/2" and it just seems like to much but any thing thinner just cracks when you put the blade in. Anyways what do you guys think? Any tips? 
Before.









After a couple of hours of hand sanding.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You'll do fine if you ever go to prison. lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahahaha nice


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha that's kind of what it reminded me of to  I need to figure it out so they don't look like shanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think if you taper it off a little by the blade that will help with the shank impressions 

I kind of like it. I think that it looks like a shank because the wood grain looks dirty. I'm not sure of any other way to explain that LOL. Maybe if you were to file the grain down more, then do something like stain it to bring out the grain it might be better?

I think you did a pretty good job of it. Best way to get better is to keep trying.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhhh I can't stain barn wood! It's to pretty lol. I'm going to attempt finger groves tonight. Wish me luck lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first you have to start off with a piece of high carbon stainless steel..just a blank..then you file it and grind it to get your shape...leave the tang about 1=1 1/4" wide.drill 3 holes in the tang...
grind the edge til it is almost sharp..then start polishing it with a fine carborundum paper...using finer and finer until it almost looks like chrome..each step you will sharpen it more and more..then put it in the oven set on broil for2-4 hours..remove it and quench it in a deep container of oil....do it again...lthen start final polishing steps using a buffing wheel and rouge...
go to a woodworking shop and get a couple of small pieces of nice wood..maple..walnut.. rosewood..bubinga..stuff like that..also get some cutlers rivets,,,
fit the wood over the tang and attach with the rivets..sand until the fit is perfect..the finish with a super fine sandpaper...then polish the whole knife until it is perfect...stain the wood and finish...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of stain. The look that I like much much more is plain Jane wood with high gloss finish. I stain some wood but not everything. It takes away from the real beauty. Of the wood. I'm deffinantly not going to make my own blades that would be a pain in the ***. 

I'll try again and again and again until I get it correct.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it is worth doing ; it is worth doing right...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's true John. I'm more into it for the woodworking side of it more then the blade though.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

If thats the case then try carving some cool design into the wood. If you want to leave it unstained make it 'pop'!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Did you learn to make that in prison?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha I gave it a shot. Can u guys do better though? Post pics


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the bottom knife in this pic was made by 13 year old nick McGroder...it was the third knife he had ever made...the handle is made of delrin which is a synthetic material that is almost indestructable.....this knife is completely hand made..including the blade..it is razor sharp and an excellent working knife for a hunter...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just keep at it cory..time and practice will hone your skills...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agh I got a new saw for my birthday from my parents! 22 year old baby lol. They came over and unloaded a nice older but new to me band saw!! Iv never had one in my shop so it's super cool to get one. Up until now all my sharp cuts were done with a jig saw. Now I got get the sharp edges without effort.

My mommy loves me haha she even comes to our house to help with the baby and she will come cook for me  . My birthdays not until sep 11th but she still pulled threw and brough me an awesome gift. 

Btw it's a craftsman 10" bandsaw. Maybe about 10 years old but age in tools never matters iv used it on scrap wood and it worked great.


----------

